# Viagra



## ooroo

Will be coming to Dubai. Is it possible to buy Viagra or equivalent over the counter without prescription.

Thanks a lot


----------



## ccr

You are in Thailand, and I imagine it would be much easier to buy over the counter than Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont think you can bring it in though.


----------



## Fatenhappy

Just get yourself a good woman then you won't need it ! .....


----------



## cami

Fatenhappy said:


> Just get yourself a good woman then you won't need it ! .....


sometimes it's a chronic issue... sometimes it's all in the head (no pun intended)...


----------



## samfurah

Fatenhappy said:


> Just get yourself a good woman then you won't need it ! .....


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ooroo

It's a medical reason.
Don't we gat a straight answer from anybody?
Can you buy it or not? Yes or No? Piss easy question.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Checked with the old guys here ( uke: tmi details about this....) and seems you can buy it over the counter.


----------



## bubble_boy

You can buy it over the counter, without a prescription.


----------



## Rainmaker

They say Viagra may have some bad side effects.


----------



## pamela0810

I'm not sure about Viagra but you do get Cialis over the counter. I've seen a coupe of banners outside a pharmacy close to where I used to work. So if Viagra is not available over the counter, maybe you can check with your doctor if Cialis is a possible alternative.


----------



## Ogri750

ooroo said:


> It's a medical reason.
> Don't we gat a straight answer from anybody?
> Can you buy it or not? Yes or No? Piss easy question.


A bit of patience and civility may help here.

Yes

Straight enough answer?


----------



## marc

What a night I had last night. I'm exhausted. On the way home from work,
I stopped at Starbucks, had one of their new Viagraccino's, I was up all
night.

zinnnnnnnnnnnnng.


----------



## indoMLA

Damn, this thread is still alive??? I thought we got this question answered...


----------

